
Pancreatic Cancer Linked to Sodas? - mattjaynes
http://www.webmd.com/cancer/pancreatic-cancer/news/20100208/pancreatic-cancer-linked-sodas
======
CWuestefeld
_No link was found between juices and pancreatic cancer risk._

 _Why the link with sugary sodas? Mueller says they are not certain. "What we
believe is the sugar in the soft drinks is increasing the insulin level in the
body, which we think contributes to pancreatic cancer cell growth. That
increase in insulin is what may be leading to the development of the cancer."_

This doesn't make sense to me. If sugar in soda leads to cancer, then why
doesn't sugar in juice?

~~~
tjr
Perhaps the "sugar" in the soda is actually the much-dreaded high fructose
corn syrup? I'd suspect as much, since this study was done recently, and most
sodas don't use "sugar", per se, any more.

~~~
electromagnetic
That's easy to prove, HFCS is far less prevalent in Canadian sodas and I
barely even heard of it in soda when I was living in the UK and Europe.

You simply need to correlate the results to other figures to see if HFCS is
the major variable sticking out.

~~~
stumm
I'm pretty sure much of the pop sold in Canada contains HFCS. They call it
glucose/fructose there. In the UK it's referred to as: "glucose-fructose
syrup". This sometimes leads to confusion.

source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-fructose_corn_syrup>

------
bh23ha
How is this surprising? It's like saying they found a link between pancreatic
cancer and high levels blood sugar. (That's by the way old news, take it easy
with the refined sugar.)

------
vondur
I'm doomed.

------
sabat
I wish they'd mentioned whether they tested diet versions or just sugared.

~~~
Falcor
_...Mueller says the researchers didn't ask specifically about diet soda
consumption, but that most of the soda drunk was regular or sweetened.

In Singapore at that time, Mueller says, there was very little intake of diet
soda._

~~~
maqr
Wow, that seems like really poor data. How could they not be 100% sure of what
sodas were drank? Especially if the likely culprit is high fructose corn
syrup?

